# Awesome Gallery! Successful Instagram User



## watchnerd (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you guys seen this new Instagram User @dailywatch? Pretty awesome gallery: http://instagram.com/dailywatch

Found my next watch there! I think you would like it


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Is that Instagram, or Pinterest?  It's folks like that convinced me to put my watermark and copyright information in all my public pics. :glare:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Point to note if anyone here uses instagram, they have

just changed their terms of service which now gives them

the right to sell your photos to anyone and you don't see

a penny of it or get any recognition.


----------

